# PC Repair Biz Forms?



## ninjaman001 (Feb 12, 2008)

Any guys who run their own business here? I am looking for some templates for forms to use in my PC Repair Biz. I have drafted an on-site visit checklist, a work order request form, a data backup verification form, and a liability waiver. is there any other forms that you guys may use that I'm missing? Any good urls for templates or ideas? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd just create the forms as you discover a need. No reason to create work where none is warranted.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I'd just create the forms as you discover a need. No reason to create work where none is warranted.


Unless you're bidding on a government job.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Davec said:


> Unless you're bidding on a government job.


Yep, but I'll bet that's not the case here. 

You also need a LOT more than sample forms for most government contracts, the forms are the least of your problems.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I made a few forms for my old biz. I took a chapter out of my car mechanic's book and made them all write-in forms. When I worked for Geek Squad I found that having 'problem codes' to pigeonhole customer issues made a lot of things harder to properly document.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I always include my CompTIA & MS Certification ID numbers on any documentation given to the customer.


----------

